# Poll: Do you like the Goldbergs arranged for String Trio?



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

EDIT: Woops, forgot to add the poll but whatever it wasn't that important. 

This has been something I've found very interesting to explore. I think I actually prefer the Goldbergs being arranged for string trio because it brings out the contrapuntual clarity of all the parts through the wonderful blend of 3 individual voices and timbres instead of the uniform timbre of the piano or harpsichord which I feel can muddy the counterpoint somewhat. I think the violin, viola, cello really brings those lines out and makes them sing in a soulful and beautiful way the keyboard doesn't.

I can totally understand why someone would prefer the originals the way it was meant to be played on the piano or harpsichord because of personal connections to certain recordings (like Gould's famous warm and heartfelt interpretation, though he's sort of looked down upon around here) or the particularly special connection of playing it themselves personally on the keyboard, which is definitely a special experience that cannot be replaced and I haven't had the privilege of knowing due to not being a pianist.

Share your thoughts, I'm curious to hear them!

By the way, the kids in the 2nd video are high schoolers (or were at the time). I really respect that!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I find that the timbre of the music is significantly different and less appealing. So, I don't like the Goldbergs arranged for string trio.

My feelings about the degree of contrapuntal clarity of the string trio arrangement are the opposite of those expressed in the OP.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I enjoy the Art of the Fugue arranged for chamber ensemble. The Goldberg, not so much.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have Emerson String Quartet playing an arrangement of the Art of the Fugue. I enjoy it, but I think it's simply different than the keyboard version rather than better or worse. I assume I would feel the same about the Goldberg Variations. 

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern: Incidentally, I corrected what I assumed was a mistake in the thread title. Let me know if you didn't want that.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I consent to the change! I just need to learn how to spell

Thanks.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes. I like it very much.

I think that this might be one of many outstanding compositions that could be as enjoyable (or even more enjoyable) with alternative instrumentation.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Chilham said:


> I enjoy the Art of the Fugue arranged for chamber ensemble. The Goldberg, not so much.


There is a very good version of the Art of the Fugue by Neville Marriner and the ASMF.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

No, I don't!
Although I like arrangements, my usual preference is from orchestra (or strings)>piano, not the other way.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't mind listening to it once or twice but I much prefer a harpsichord version. The problem with arrangements is they make it sound like a late Romantic work, which is listenable out of curiosity more than for enjoyment.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do like both, but my mind finds it difficult to enjoy anything other than the original more.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I am OK with it. String trio works better for me to hear different voices due to the timbres of the instruments, but it does not fit that well when dealing with the fast and clean toccata variations.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Chilham said:


> I enjoy the Art of the Fugue arranged for chamber ensemble. The Goldberg, not so much.


I think the Art of Fugue might lend itself better to a variety of different arrangements of instrumention combos given the fact it was never intended for any specific instrument. The Goldberg Variations were specifically meant for the keyboard, even though I do prefer the String Trio arrangement.

There's some really nice arrangements of Art of Fugue excerpts like these:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I think the Art of Fugue might lend itself better to a variety of different arrangements of instrumention combos given the fact it was never intended for any specific instrument. The Goldberg Variations were specifically meant for the keyboard, even though I do prefer the String Trio arrangement.
> 
> There's some really nice arrangements of Art of Fugue excerpts like these:


Edgar Meyer is an amazing talent!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Edgar Meyer is an amazing talent!


He's a great composer as well! I've only heard one or two pieces he's written but they're top notch


----------

